# Trotz "export LANG="de_DE@euro" kein deutsch

## MiC

Hi

Ich hab wie in der Anleitung in die /etc/profile

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

eingefügt aber trotzdem bleiben nano, wget usw auf englisch! Kann mir einer sagen wo das dran liegen kann?

Besten Dank schonmal!

MiC

----------

## Deever

Vermutlich hast du keine Sprache "de_DE@euro"...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## MiC

und wie find ich das heraus? wie kann ich diese "sprache" bekommen?

MiC

----------

## Deever

 *MiC wrote:*   

> wie kann ich diese "sprache" bekommen?

 

Gar nicht! Tipp: 'ls -l /usr/share/locale | $PAGER'

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Neo_0815

Setz mal nicht LANG sondern LC_ALL auf de_DE@euro ... sollte helfen, nach meiner Erfahrung bisher werten wesentlich mehr Programme LC_ALL bevorzugt vor LANG aus.

Daherist das setzen von LC_ALL und LANG immer recht sinnvoll.

MfG

----------

## MiC

LC_ALL hab ich auch gesetzt! bringt leider keine besserung!

Noch jemand ne idee?

MiC

----------

## tgurr

nls in den useflags und danach wget neu gemerged ?

----------

## Neo_0815

Wenn nls drin ist und Sprache installiert, mach mal ein:

set | grep LC_ALL 

und guck mal ob das gesetzt ist ... und wirklich auf de_DE steht.

MfG

----------

## holgi1789

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Wenn nls drin ist und Sprache installiert, mach mal ein:
> 
> set | grep LC_ALL 
> 
> und guck mal ob das gesetzt ist ... und wirklich auf de_DE steht.
> ...

 

Hallo, habe das selbe Problem.

```

percy root # set |grep LC_ALL

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

percy root # set |grep LANG

LANG=de_DE@euro

LANGUAGE=49

```

Variablen sind richtig gesetzt, hatte zum Test auch nano neu emergt und ist immer noch auf Englisch.

Ach ja, 

```

percy root # locate de_DE@euro

/usr/share/i18n/locales/de_DE@euro

```

exisitert auch.

Gruß,

Holgi

----------

## Xk2c

hmm das ist merkwürdig.

Mit den gleichen Einstellungen funktioniert das hier.

mach doch mal ein :

```
 root # locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

----------

## MiC

Ich habe alles versucht was ihr geschrieben habt! "locale" gibt bei mir das gleiche wie bei Xk2c aus. Trotzdem bleibt alles englisch!

Noch jemand ne idee?

MiC

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

LC_ALL sollte nicht gesetzt sein. Sind bei dir alle Komandos/Anwendungen englisch, oder nur ein paar?

----------

## MiC

es ist alles auf englisch! ist mir schon klar das ich nicht alles auf deutsch bekommen kann! Was kann ich tun?

MiC

----------

## Xk2c

wie hast du denn die locale gesetzt, in welcher Datei.

Ich hab nämlich mal mitbekommen, dass einer die Datei 

/etc/env.d/02locale angelegt hatte.

Das funktioniert! Aber nur wenn da nicht irgendwo noch ein Leerzeichen dazwischen ist.

( In besagten Fall war das Leerzeichen, in der Zeile _hinter_ der Variablen ).

OK war jetzt nur noch so eine Idee die ich grad hatte

----------

## Neo_0815

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

> LC_ALL sollte nicht gesetzt sein. Sind bei dir alle Komandos/Anwendungen englisch, oder nur ein paar?

 

LC_ALL sollte gerade gsetzt sein - ist eine Abkürzung und setzt alle LC_* ... oder willst du die alle selber setzen ?

MfG

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> LC_ALL sollte gerade gsetzt sein - ist eine Abkürzung und setzt alle LC_* ... oder willst du die alle selber setzen ?
> 
> MfG

 

Es gibt Programme, die setzen in bestimmten Situationen einzelne LC-Variablen für sich neu. Wenn da LC_ALL gesetzt ist, haust du denen dazwischen. Wenn du alles setzen willst, gibt es dafür LANG. Ein "export LANG=de_DE@euro" setzt dir auch alle LC-Variablen (bzw. leitet sie aus LANG ab), läßt dabei aber LC_ALL frei.

----------

## Xk2c

womit wir wieder beim Eingangspost wären.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Setz mal nicht LANG sondern LC_ALL auf de_DE@euro ... sollte helfen, nach meiner Erfahrung bisher werten wesentlich mehr Programme LC_ALL bevorzugt vor LANG aus.

 

Alle Programme sollten LC_ALL zuerst auswerten.

LC_ALL -> die anderen LC_Variablen -> LANG

LANG wird nur für die LC-Variablen genommen, welche nicht gesetzt wurden. Das reicht aber aus. Wenn es mit LANG nicht funktioniert, funktioniert es mit LC_ALL auch nicht.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> womit wir wieder beim Eingangspost wären. 

 

Hol dir mal die sourcen von wget und entpack die irgendwo hin, wo du zugriff drauf hast (home-Verzeichnis). Führ dort mal configure aus, da sollte dann 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking whether NLS is requested... yes
> 
> language catalogs: bg ca cs da de el es et fr gl he hr hu it ja nl no pl pt_BR ro ru sk sl sv tr uk zh_CN zh_TW
> ...

 

erscheinen. Passiert das bei dir?

----------

## holgi1789

Also eine mögliche Fehlerquelle habe ich gefunden.

in /etc/env.d/02locale war bei einem Rechner LC_CTYPE gesetzt. Ein löschen der Datei und env-update führte zur deutschen Sprachunterstützung, wobei nur LANG in der /etc/profile gesetzt wurde.

IMHO könnte es daran liegen, wie die Anführungszeichen ausgewertet werden, denn in der 02locale stand LC_CTYPE in double quotes wurde jedoch von locale nicht so angezeigt (die anderen Sprachvariablen jedoch schon).

Witzigerweise klappt dies auf einem anderen Rechner überhaupt nicht, wobei die deutsche Sprachunterstützung vorhanden ist. Selbst das oben genannte configure von wget liefert de.

Das finde ich nun jedoch sehr seltsam.

----------

## Xk2c

 *new_holgi wrote:*   

> Also eine mögliche Fehlerquelle habe ich gefunden.
> 
> in /etc/env.d/02locale war bei einem Rechner LC_CTYPE gesetzt. Ein löschen der Datei und env-update führte zur deutschen Sprachunterstützung, wobei nur LANG in der /etc/profile gesetzt wurde.

 

Genau das war meine erste Locale Konfiguration.

Also jeder der das Problem hat, sollte genau das mal ausprobieren.

in /etc/env.d/ nachschauen obs da eine locale datei hat (wird nicht per default eingerichtet) diese mal aus den Verzeichnis löschen und in /etc/profile

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

eintragen, danach 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

dann sollte das schon funktionieren.

Ich meine sogar, dass ein neubauen von Nano für deutsche Sprache nicht notwendig gewesen ist.

Tschuldigung wenn das jetzt etwas besserwisserisch klingt, aber ich war nach den hier beschrieben Fehlern net mehr 100pro sicher.

----------

